# Lagging while playing dota!



## ax_ (Jul 30, 2009)

im using win XP sp2
intel dual core 2.67gh
nvidia 8500gt
2gb ram 

everything is smooth at the begining, then when alots of hero or creeps gathers, my pc will start lagging...even afta i reformat my pc its still lagging...
I really do appreciate if anyone can help me..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
download SIW from my sig and open it
under hardware choose "sensors"
and check the PC temperatures (CPU, GPU, system, HDD)
open the game and play, when the lag begins minimize it and recheck the temps again
please post both temps here (idle and under stress)


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

In addition to what RockmasteR said, try all these steps.


----------



## ax_ (Jul 30, 2009)

im aware of all that Lord Sirian,thx...
before playing cpu temp:54'c(128'F)
gpu temp:70'c (157'F)
HDD temp:46'c (114'F)

while lagging cpu temp:65'c (148'F)
gpu temp:70'c (157'F)
HDD temp:46'c (114'F)

hope this will help..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

your CPU temp is a bit high
you need to replace Thermal paste
also open the side case of your tower and blow the dust from the CPU fan (but please be gentle) there could be a lot of dust on the fan
also try to keep the side case open for now and play the game and see if the lags continues


----------



## ax_ (Jul 30, 2009)

i'll do so...thx alotz


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

There are 2 things that concern me. The HDD is running at really high temperature where the safe temperature range for them is below 40C and around 30C is much better. YOur CPU should be 55C at its maximum temperature for your setup.

Could you tell us what your PSU (power supply unit) is? The easiest way to tell us is to copy the info down that is on the label. A PSU looks like this.


----------



## ax_ (Jul 30, 2009)

the psu is 250...i been using tis for 2 -3 years..but only ayear ago my pc start to lagging...plz i reli nid help is tis matter..


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If your PSU is more than 2 years old its more than likely in its last days.
If you mean you have a 250W PSU then after 2 years it would of lost about 50% of its total power output due to capacitor aging.
I would strongly advise you to get a new PSU before this one goes, and if it does while your gaming or doing other intense PC usage it can damage your PC when the PSU does fail. 

If your not going to be upgrading this PC (newer Graphics card, adding extra HDDs, new CPU/MB) then you can go for a small PSU like this one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341001

However if you are thinking of upgrading then the follow should do.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153038


----------



## ax_ (Jul 30, 2009)

u guyz are the best! i'll go get a new psu tomorrow! thx alotz!!!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Make sure it's a good quality one like the ones listed by Aus_karlos, buying another low wattage/low quality PSU is just throwing money down the drain.


----------



## ax_ (Jul 30, 2009)

guys nw having a new problem after change ma psu.
My pc sometimes will hang middle of nowhere..sumtimes in game,or sumtimes when im jz browsing the net..
btw i change my psu to 450w true power..


----------



## DWiz (Aug 13, 2010)

I am having exactly the same problem as you are having. First there is the freeze. Complete lack of response from the PC - mouse hangs, everything hangs. Then there is great LAG when many heroes (esp AI) are seen together in the DOTA game.

I'd like to know if you have solved your problem and if so what you did.

Thank you.


----------



## ax_ (Jul 30, 2009)

i changed my mobo,seems like my mobo cant read my ram well coz of some chips problem..
Nw everything works smoothly.XD
mayb u shud check ur ram, psu, mobo. and oso ur GC


----------

